# Arabelle



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Arabelle, the parvo pup, is growing up. She has a ways to go before she fills Lula's shoes but she is beginning to try. 
Here's how she looks now.










And here's her personality


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol..she beautiful and goofy. Good combo pack


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Silly girl!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She looks so strong and stoic and then so silly and fun! Seems like a great dog.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love her name!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> I love her name!


Thank you.
It took me a while to name the sick little dog who had such bad odds.
I thought that the Latin meaning fit the time and that, if she survived, she would grow into the American meanings.

In Latin Baby Names the meaning of the name Arabelle is: Derived from 'orabilis' meaning yielding to prayer. Famous bearer: Lady Arabella Stuart was cousin of King James VI of Scotland. Also meaning beautiful, loving, lovable, graceful.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, strong and goofy! I wanted to giggle at the second picture .


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad she’s growing up so beautiful but still so fun and goofy 💕


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww what a sweet girl! She’s gorgeous!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, she's a character for sure. The $150 training course I bought for Lula is not going to work with her. She is just too gentle hearted.
I got lucky and found an old course that I used 20 (30?) years ago on another very delicate dog. It uses games to train and is a lot of fun for dog and trainer. 
It was languishing in a used book store in San Francisco for the past 10 years. I have an old working VCR for the video. I need to find a cassette player for the tapes though. It should be in the mail on Wednesday. 
That means I have to get off my rump and go to the Walmart super center 🙄


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s getting so big now! What do you train your dogs to do? I can’t remember.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do whatever the dog does best. Lula would have done well as a cadaver dog and possibly search and rescue.
This one has an even better nose but, that work would destroy her personality. I'm thinking barn hunt and fast cat for her 🤔
She's still gotta grow up though, she's only 6 months, so basic obedience for now.
There's time to decide how far she will go as an AKC pal or in the real world.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is so gorgeous. She reminds me of a point setter.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is (deep breath) 50% Dobermann Pinscher, 20% German Shepherd, 12% Boxer, Australian Cattle dog, and Border Collie lol.
However the Gordon Setter is one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is stunning


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> She is (deep breath) 50% Dobermann Pinscher, 20% German Shepherd, 12% Boxer, Australian Cattle dog, and Border Collie lol.
> However the Gordon Setter is one of my favorite breeds.


Lol that 20% German shepherd has to explain that personality pic right there. I had a full German shepherd and she was so kind, dedicated but goofy as all get out. I think she will do great with her training.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is so beautiful and I love that goofy picture!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

goathiker said:


> I do whatever the dog does best. Lula would have done well as a cadaver dog and possibly search and rescue.
> This one has an even better nose but, that work would destroy her personality. I'm thinking barn hunt and fast cat for her
> She's still gotta grow up though, she's only 6 months, so basic obedience for now.
> There's time to decide how far she will go as an AKC pal or in the real world.


That’s cool you can train them to do what they would be best at!


----------

